# Added a new one to the family



## AllTerrainAngler (May 16, 2017)

Picked her up Friday. 8weeks old.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 16, 2017)

Nice pup.


----------



## Redbow (May 16, 2017)

She's a beauty, good luck with her..


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2017)

Wow,,,, what a beauty,,,, great addition to your family,,,,


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (May 16, 2017)

Thanks. Glad the lab came second. My gsp was a cake walk to work with. This little monster chews and bites everthing


----------



## Cmp1 (May 16, 2017)

AllTerrainAngler said:


> Thanks. Glad the lab came second. My gsp was a cake walk to work with. This little monster chews and bites everthing



Our lab mix did the same thing,,,, always liked GSPs,,,, friend around the corner trains them,,,,


----------



## king killer delete (May 31, 2017)

Nice puppy


----------

